# Adenosine Cardiolite



## jaud63 (Jul 15, 2009)

Our physicians perform an injection prior to the stress test in the hospital. We cannot bill the drug but would like to bill the injection fee. Which CPT code is appropriate? The closest I could come is 96372 but BCBS does not like this code.


----------

